# Easter card from stbxh



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

ex hubby dropped the kids off today at the usual time, and he hands me an Easter card, this is what he wrote in it:

Dear Working,

May Easter be filled with great times and even greater memories for you and the kids. Spring is here and all the things start anew during this time. May we start anew as friends and good parents. Hope 2012 and all it has to offer is better than 2011. You deserve to be happy....

husband


All this translates to is ......"don't ask me for any money"

lol

he reads way too many halmark cards.....

thrown in the garbage with the guinea pig shavings.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

working_together said:


> way too many halmark cards.....
> 
> thrown in the garbage with the guinea pig shavings.


LOL - Lame. Sounds like you took it all in stride.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not sure i understand that. So many here say that these peace offerings from their spouses are rubbish. I know everyone is different and many spouses had horrible things done to them. It just saddens me as i long so desperately to get a small response like this from my husband. I'm glad you are a strong person and can handle these things and stay strong for yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you sure it doesn't mean "Hey can I borrow some money?"


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He's telling you he's moved on and happy...in a "haha I'm happy and you're not" kinda way.

Lame.


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, my STBXH gave me a card on V-Day telling me how much of a good mother I am and how strong I am. Yeah?? F*** YOU!!!! I don't want ANY compliments from a man who basically used me for the past 15 years as part of his "logical progression". That card went straight into the garbage. Because anything out of his mouth in terms of me is garbage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Why are you guys reading so much into the card? As much of an a$$hole he might be, it is just a card with good wishes. Take it with a pinch of salt. You guys hurt one another in your own ways. Working, why do you want to hate him so much ? It won't help you move on or heal.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

warlock07 said:


> Why are you guys reading so much into the card? As much of an a$$hole he might be, it is just a card with good wishes. Take it with a pinch of salt. You guys hurt one another in your own ways. Working, why do you want to hate him so much ? It won't help you move on or heal.


That's what I was trying to understand with my post. I know some spouses really hurt the other but I wish so badly that I would get a card like that as I would think he thought of me enough to go and buy one and thought of me while he was writing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I got a text saying 'haven't got you an Easter card as we're not religious, but got DD an easter egg' ha ha WTF?


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Having ALWAYS been the card person, I send cards to the special (read family) ones in my life on special holidays, grew up that way. If not a card then a phone call. This year I sent DD an Easter card (stayin' w/her Dad at the moment), followed with texts to her. Miss her so much these last 5 months since she went up there. DS and his family (1st granddaughter's first Easter) spent Easter with me and I made Easter dinner for them and my mom.

Any hoo, over the years I gave STBXH cards, many "just because". He, however was not a "card" person, though he did get me an anniversary card one year by way of having one of his friends pick out and get for him and he signed it. Lots of thought put in to that! Last card was given to me right after the brain surgery and simply said "how you holding up?". The outside was a cartoon image if a female body with her holding up her boobs. Max sensitivity there, right. No expression of love, sympathy, care... nothing.

I consider who the card was from, certain folks you just know the context behind the action. As the sayin' goes..."consider the source."


----------

